

Software Engineer records 2012 Voting Machines Altering Votes  - up_and_up
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QdpGd74DrBM

======
johnnyo
This seems to be a simple case of poor calibration. These machines tend to sit
in warehouses, only getting turned on a few times a year. This can lead to
drift in the touchscreens that needs to be recalibrated. Poll workers aren't
always trained on how to do this, or do it improperly.

The text with the video states that it wasn't a calibration issue, but they
don't have any video evidence to back that up. I'd like some more evidence
before we assume anything nefarious.

------
neya
Wow. This should really make it to the frontpage.

~~~
up_and_up
I agree. I am not sure where the video was taken. I bet this will be national
news soon.

